# Esoteric, Morel and Brax!



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Esoteric 6 Channel:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170914598216?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Morel Ovations:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170914562860&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:CA:1123

Brax X1400:
Brax X1400 high end car amplifier (by Audiotech Fischer) | eBay


----------

